
Ubisoft Sues Apple, Google over Alibaba’s Rainbow Six “Ripoff” “Area F2” - aspenmayer
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-16/ubisoft-sues-apple-google-over-alibaba-s-rainbow-six-ripoff
======
aspenmayer
‘Ubisoft Entertainment SA sued Apple Inc. and Google LLC, accusing the
companies of selling a ripoff of its popular video game “Tom Clancy’s Rainbow
Six: Siege.”

‘“Area F2,” created by Alibaba Group Holdings Ltd.’s Ejoy.com, is a “near
carbon copy” of Rainbow Six: Siege, and that can’t be “seriously be disputed,”
Ubisoft said in a complaint filed Friday in federal court in Los Angeles.‘

Added context to original title; added the name of the game in question.
Unedited title was:

Ubisoft Sues Apple, Google Over Alibaba’s Rainbow Six “Ripoff”

